# Community > Resource Library >  Hut reading...

## EeeBees

These are great yarns written by Paul Carter, published by Allen and Unwin, titles 'Don't tell Mum I work on the  rigs; she thinks I'm a piano player in a whorehouse' and 'This is not a drill; just another glorious day in the oilfield' ... easy to read, hard to put down,  you will have them read in no time...some of the narration touches on the technical side of drilling and rigs which I found very interesting.

----------


## ishoot10s

Yes, I've read one of those and thought must get the other and then forgot. I'll chase it up on Kindle.

----------


## Dundee

I scored this the other night while in the bush...........lots of history Ngamatea. I have it on loan from a fulla that lives in the bush. :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> I scored this the other night while in the bush...........lots of history Ngamatea. I have it on loan from a fulla that lives in the bush.
> 
> Attachment 26686Attachment 26687


I picked that up the other day. My Grandfather did some work up there and it was his book.

----------


## Dundee

My cousin worked on Mangohane and I spent 3 days on the pest destruction up there.

----------


## kiwijames

> My cousin worked on Mangohane and I spent 3 days on the pest destruction up there.


You should buy it now, it's for sale. The hunting is no good though :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> You should buy it now, it's for sale. The hunting is no good though


It has changed hands now,last gvt valuation was 22million :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## kiwijames

> It has changed hands now,last gvt valuation was 22million


Wouldn't want to blow all your drinking money.

----------

